# Schlüsselschalter mit einmaliger Kennung



## 4nD1 (19 August 2011)

Hallo,

Jeder kennt das Problem, an einer Maschine ist ein Schlüsselschalter angebracht der irgendeine Schutzfunktion hat. Da dieser aber meist nicht einmalig ist, hat schnell ein findiger Mitarbeiter einen Schlüssel gefunden und kann damit den Schlüsselschalter verwenden. 

Nun wollte ich fragen wie ihr dieses Problem umgeht?


----------



## Verpolt (19 August 2011)

Hi,

Schlüßelschalter + Passwort (falls Display vorhanden) = Freigabe

Die Menge der abgegebenen Schlüßel bestätigen lassen. (Pflicht zu blabla....)
Eine "Fehlbedienung" durch eine andere, nicht "Schlüßelberechtigte" Person kann ja nie ausgeschlossen werden.

Hat jetzt einer einen Schlüßel (SSG10  ) aus einer anderen Anlage und verwendet diesen, ist das ja m.E. nicht mehr dein Problem.


----------



## rheumakay (19 August 2011)

was hälst du denn davon..?
http://www.euchner.de/Produkte/Mens...em/EKS/tabid/3282/language/de-DE/Default.aspx


----------



## Deltal (19 August 2011)

Also bei Moeller kann man zumindestens 20 verschiedene Schlüssel bestellen..


----------



## 4nD1 (19 August 2011)

rheumakay schrieb:


> was hälst du denn davon..?
> http://www.euchner.de/Produkte/Mens...em/EKS/tabid/3282/language/de-DE/Default.aspx


 
Für Große Anlagen ist das System super!

Aber wenn ich kleine Anlagen habe(Überhebestatione, Trinwasseranlage) wo alles ohne SPS läuft brauch im Prinzip nur nen Öffner oder Schlieser. Das haupt Problem ist das bei uns im Werk jeder mit den Hubarbeitsbühnen fahren kann weil jeder den Schlüssel hat der dort eingebaut ist. Deswegen sind oft Batterien leer ohne die Hubarbeitsbühnen stehen irgendwo im Weg rum und nachher war es keiner!

Für dieses Problem suche ich eine Kostengünstig Alternative, das hab ich am Thread anfang vergessen zu sagen.


----------



## thomass5 (19 August 2011)

4nD1 schrieb:


> Für Große Anlagen ist das System super!
> 
> Aber wenn ich kleine Anlagen habe(Überhebestatione, Trinwasseranlage) wo alles ohne SPS läuft brauch im Prinzip nur nen Öffner oder Schlieser. Das haupt Problem ist das bei uns im Werk jeder mit den Hubarbeitsbühnen fahren kann weil jeder den Schlüssel hat der dort eingebaut ist. Deswegen sind oft Batterien leer ohne die Hubarbeitsbühnen stehen irgendwo im Weg rum und nachher war es keiner!
> 
> Für dieses Problem suche ich eine Kostengünstig Alternative, das hab ich am Thread anfang vergessen zu sagen.



Kette die Dinger an und Schlüssel dafür gibts beim Cheff... der trägt ein, wer welche Bühne nimmt.

Thomas


----------



## rheumakay (19 August 2011)

dann schau doch mal bei Bürklin/Distrelec o.ä. nach, dort gibt es auch Schlüsselschalter (für die Arbeitsbühnen z.B.) die man auch noch einmal nach bestellen kann, aber trotzdem "selten" sind


----------



## Tigerente1974 (19 August 2011)

Deltal schrieb:


> Also bei Moeller kann man zumindestens 20 verschiedene Schlüssel bestellen..



Bekommst Du auch bei Siemens. Das ist halt ein Schlüssel mit anderer Schließung, den man zwar beliebig nachbestellen kann, den aber in der Regel niemand hat.
Für etwas mehr Geld bekommt man sogar Schließungen, die nicht so einfach nachbestellt werden können, wenn ich mich da recht entsinne...


----------



## winnman (19 August 2011)

schau mal bei Kraus und Naimer, da gibts Schalter in die kann mann einen "normalen" Halbzylinder einbauen. Und da hast du dann alle Möglichkeiten der Komination.


----------



## Tommi (19 August 2011)

Tigerente1974 schrieb:


> Bekommst Du auch bei Siemens. Das ist halt ein Schlüssel mit anderer Schließung, den man zwar beliebig nachbestellen kann, den aber in der Regel niemand hat.
> Für etwas mehr Geld bekommt man sogar Schließungen, die nicht so einfach nachbestellt werden können, wenn ich mich da recht entsinne...


 

...das stimmt, die sind auch unverwüstlich, nur die Lieferzeiten sind gewaltig.

Wir probieren jetzt das System aus Beitrag #3. 
Die liegen gut in der Hand, wie die Chips beim Autoscooter. 

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## Safety (19 August 2011)

Hallo,
oder auch:
https://shop.pilz.com/pilz_eco/b2b/b2b/publicinit.do?category=00012000287075


----------

